# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 0F2D286CB6C1A2ED08F7F024A960C0DB [=D7=E8=F1=F2=EE]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 0F2D286CB6C1A2ED08F7F024A960C0DB 
Размер в байтах: 60671691

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:14, в том числе:
 безопасные:12
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

